

VMware wants SuSE because of Mono - VonGuard
http://www.sdtimes.com/blog/post/2010/09/17/VMware-2b-SuSE-Microsoft.aspx
It's not about the Linux. It's about squeezing Microsoft the fuck out of the picture.
======
nailer
That's an excellent point. What I want to know if Microsoft have made an offer
to bu Mono themselves - if they're serious about selling platforms other than
Windows (like .net) it would be a massive boon to MS.

